#  > انجمن تعمیرات تخصصی سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > تعمیرات سخت افزاری  کامپیوتر های رومیزی | Desktop PC Hardware >  > آموزشی: آموزش تعمیرات کامپیوترهای رومیری PC Mainboard

## hanirayan

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*0640281737*,*10lost10*,*1212ali*,*2319138*,*3r4n*,*8095*,*8803044*,*A R A S H*,*a.ghassemi*,*a.sadatnia*,*AB88*,*abady*,*abas2011*,*abbas006*,*abbasbehest*,*abinttco*,*ad1479*,*adel_s51*,*aghajoon-2*,*ahad9828*,*ahmad10100*,*ahmadonly*,*ahmad_abbasi*,*ajabovo*,*ajamee*,*ajamin.ali*,*ajan*,*akharinboy*,*ali m.g*,*ali136759595*,*alikhiri1365*,*alipanah1363*,*alireza47*,*alirezagsm*,*alizadeh21*,*ali_3381*,*ali_chini*,*ali_esf*,*ali_soltani*,*AMD*,*amen*,*Amin-01-PC*,*amin.fara*,*aminhabibi*,*aminroda*,*Amir009584*,*amirhashm1*,*amirheidari*,*Amirhidv*,*amirkhan*,*amirmoradi*,*Amirrostami1*,*amirtopoll*,*amshirazy*,*anti114*,*Aram.gh*,*aramis*,*arash&l*,*arashgh68*,*arashshr*,*ardalans*,*ario121*,*ariobarzan*,*arman3363*,*arman_persia*,*arvin2007*,*aryan*,*aryanet*,*aryo99*,*arystem*,*arzu1345*,*asalamirali*,*asd123mez*,*asghar2629*,*asia24199*,*aslam0111*,*at950*,*atinegar*,*atorpat*,*atsh75*,*ayoub m*,*aziz jafari*,*azizz*,*azzaa*,*babay surena*,*BAGHERI*43*,*bagol*,*baharnarenj*,*bahramikhah*,*balot*,*bamdad61*,*bamsi*,*barbi_bambo*,*barney1*,*basetabv*,*bbavvaffa*,*behnam021*,*behnamH*,*behnamr65*,*BEHROOZJAN*,*behzadch*,*bermuda.vbs*,*bh06*,*bparham76*,*brutalfast*,*bsnh1223*,*c#2010*,*cabootar*,*chapwolf*,*chonglong*,*cifzs*,*click23*,*clodia*,*comrayeh*,*cybernova*,*danyal21*,*Dariush_nz*,*darkrose*,*datafarzin*,*davidmti*,*davoodami*,*davoodxp*,*ddoo*,*dizin*,*doniaye*,*drbehroozh*,*DVX*,*eee1391*,*ehsangh7*,*Ehsani1234*,*ehsantlk*,*ehsan_amigo*,*eiadheidari*,*elec.shya*,*elesaeid*,*emanbatyaneh*,*Erf omid*,*esieee*,*exoddus*,*ezraiil*,*f4rshad*,*fadaki*,*farhad12*,*farhadghader*,*farhad_4111*,*farnam1*,*farsarr*,*farzad.*,*farzad120*,*farzad_yousefi*,*faste*,*ferytiger*,*firouzjalil*,*fkh52000*,*fortex*,*frh*,*fsarshar*,*fzi*,*gamer1*,*gasemi.m100*,*germany*,*gigasoft*,*gm.motor8*,*gokhan*,*goonesh*,*gorban6785*,*gtechno*,*habbib*,*habibi92*,*habibpn*,*habib_azadi*,*hadiasadi*,*hajizade1369*,*hamed.shakor*,*hamed0111*,*hamedcrazy*,*hamid1573*,*hamidahmadi*,*hamidrezaflk*,*hamid_nadery*,*hamiiid62*,*Hamzeh 49*,*hasan60*,*hassan81*,*hatef1347*,*HBAVM*,*hesamhp*,*hiumid*,*hivagreen*,*HJIK*,*hojat88*,*hoogooli*,*hosein446*,*hoseyn1258*,*hossein.al*,*hossin52*,*hoss_bakh*,*hsiavashhh*,*i.mehrju*,*ila00*,*iman1371*,*iman66*,*imanfc*,*iran-novin*,*iran24*,*irantamir*,*irna441*,*ITE-1983*,*izeh*,*jabalameli.s*,*jaberaghidat*,*jaryan*,*javad35*,*javadshahvan*,*javamobira*,*justfree*,*JVC_ATX*,*karim25*,*karim66*,*kevin_6284*,*kh.a*,*kh@sh*,*khalijfars*,*kharad*,*khazan1*,*khelane*,*KHOSHTIP2011*,*khosrow29*,*king of kara*,*kiyanmz*,*km1212*,*korgsystem*,*kuroshzxc*,*l3al3y*,*lasl*,*latef*,*m.azizkhani*,*m.bagherkhan*,*m0h3en*,*maasakam*,*madarshab*,*mahan5563*,*mahdi120*,*mahdi122*,*mahmod31*,*mahmood_601*,*MajiDAmieE*,*man007*,*manamsaeid*,*manhant*,*mani6*,*mansour21818*,*manutd1*,*maryam_sh*,*masouazizid*,*masoud2454*,*Masoud_Y*,*matin2aman*,*matinc*,*mavaramat*,*max16*,*Mazdakmt*,*mba061*,*mehdi kardouni*,*mehdi.piran*,*mehdi1059*,*mehdi2900*,*mehdi9531*,*mehdisinasgh*,*mehdi_m*,*meherzi*,*mehran139*,*mehran76gh*,*mehrxad*,*mercad*,*meysamtn*,*Mgh63*,*MGNBUTCHER*,*mg_omidy*,*mh1963*,*mh2kh*,*MH73*,*miladkomyab*,*milad_tm*,*miload*,*mjtb_sar*,*mj_blue*,*mkmosaarg*,*mmssjj*,*modabberi*,*mohamad41*,*Mohamad6363*,*mohamadmahan*,*mohammad1155*,*mohammad135*,*mohammad2938*,*mohammad4410*,*mohandes saeed*,*mohandes123*,*mohsen zmr*,*MOHSEN&A*,*mohsen++*,*mohsenmis*,*mohsenms64*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*mohsen_tmm*,*mohssen*,*moje sabz*,*mojtabashaye*,*mojtabav*,*MojtbaMTK*,*momeni.0123*,*moreng*,*morteza 0228*,*morteza93*,*mosar4750*,*moshaver*,*moslemgh1985*,*mostafa3600*,*mostafa_361*,*Mr.Zamani*,*mr266*,*mrparadox*,*mrsaffar*,*ms_online*,*mtb1981*,*mvaseli*,*m_eslahi*,*naim-kh*,*naim.kh*,*nariman1718*,*navidnnb*,*nccnejati*,*NICHICON*,*niki172*,*nilz70*,*nima.latifi*,*nima20-20*,*Nima66shz*,*nitro_versio*,*novinset*,*NPTiak*,*number611*,*oliayee*,*OMID.N.F*,*omid6564324*,*omidm11*,*omidsamani*,*omid_j40*,*openbaz*,*ORJCMP*,*panchar_khan*,*parand010*,*Parse_T*,*pasargad.sys*,*patriot2*,*payesh*,*paytakht pc*,*pc_mojtaba*,*pejman.v*,*pejvakkkk*,*pej_tap*,*PersianRay*,*pesar1361*,*pese*,*peyman.h88*,*peyman007*,*peymanelec*,*pikey*,*poorya1990*,*potin48*,*pouria/*,*power led*,*qelem*,*qwe333*,*ra30l*,*raid*,*ram3di*,*ramin.rad11*,*ramin9896*,*ramintkh*,*rare9*,*rasha_rigit*,*rasoul2030*,*razavi65*,*repair.pc*,*rez5998*,*reza.93*,*reza.hr*,*reza.kangan*,*reza90422107*,*rezajan69*,*rezalx*,*rezapoet*,*rezarch1358*,*rezarosta16*,*reza_476*,*REZA_RAJABI*,*rezmoon*,*robin2002*,*rofan*,*roohia*,*ropshop*,*Rosta*,*rostamikola*,*rq1370*,*s-m-hosein*,*s.o.a.d*,*S.y.a*,*sa48*,*saba davud*,*sadadkish*,*saeed2041*,*saeed5244*,*sajjadtk*,*sakoh*,*salar9998*,*sam2008*,*Samooel1980*,*savalan_173*,*sayan_tadbir*,*sd121*,*sedora*,*servis mehdi*,*setam*,*setareh18*,*seyedadel*,*Shabgard911*,*shadravan*,*shahr773*,*shams.iran*,*sharvin*,*Shayan_Sobhi*,*Sheflton*,*sheka*,*shkib2005*,*siavashy*,*signul*,*sina.azimi*,*sina28*,*single*,*sistana*,*smahdypor*,*smd9782*,*smerdis*,*soh3il*,*soheil21*,*solvent*,*somen1*,*sorush_f*,*sunboys*,*swordfish*,*t.kadivar*,*tahaali9095*,*tahairan87*,*taher67*,*takhd*,*tamir2016*,*tamirclick*,*tamirpc*,*tartar*,*tiksystem*,*tofan_2050*,*tofighsob*,*Tohid764*,*Uranus7905*,*uranuse2*,*V.K*,*vahidati*,*vahidvahabi*,*vatani*,*vhw*,*vispord*,*V_Notebook09*,*washdel*,*X777*,*y4ser*,*yaghob20*,*yahyak*,*yaqma*,*yasino*,*yets*,*yousef12*,*yousefi135*,*yp1248*,*yx700*,*zamanzamani*,*zeitoon1367*,*zmojtaba161*,*zoofan*,*آریانه*,*آزاد فکوریان*,*اخوری*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*اسی کاشف*,*الکامپ زرین*,*امیر حسین68*,*امیر سجاد*,*امیر مهدی یا*,*بهاجروی*,*بهروز شجاع*,*تاج*,*جاویدان*,*جزیره کریمی*,*جمال مرزبان*,*جمشيدا*,*خدمات سونی*,*داوودجون*,*رضا جعفری 00*,*رضارحیمی*,*سای را*,*سرمد*,*سلاح ورزی*,*سلیمی یوسف*,*سیاوش222*,*عادل اکبری*,*علی علی دادی*,*علی پاشایی*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غفور*,*فاطمیه*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*فففرشید*,*قره چماقلو*,*م.کاظمی*,*مجتبی21*,*محمد آقا لطف*,*محمدعلی مراد*,*مرصاد65*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*مهدي1355*,*مهدی امجدی*,*موسی طالی2*,*میسم*,*نفس خوجه*,*هادی خودوش*,*همتا*,*ورداده*,*يان*,*پویاسیستم*,*چشم ابری*,*چینی چی*,*کایا کامپیوت*,*کمیل حسین*,*کیوانا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hamid1573

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*BAGHERI*43*,*emanbatyaneh*,*kiyanmz*,*mahmood_601*,*mohsen zmr*,*vhw*

----------


## cybernova

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*AMD*,*BAGHERI*43*,*emanbatyaneh*,*hamid1573*,*hanirayan*,*hoss_bakh*,*kiyanmz*,*mahmood_601*,*mavaramat*,*milad_tm*,*mj_blue*,*mohsen zmr*,*nima.latifi*,*pasargad.sys*,*ramintkh*,*setam*,*vhw*,*yx700*,*امیر سجاد*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## vahidati

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*BAGHERI*43*,*emanbatyaneh*,*hamiiid62*,*hanirayan*,*kh@sh*,*milad_tm*,*nima.latifi*,*setam*,*sistana*,*vhw*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## hanirayan

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*3r4n*,*abinttco*,*arman_persia*,*BAGHERI*43*,*emanbatyaneh*,*habibi92*,*hamiiid62*,*iran-novin*,*kh@sh*,*kiyanmz*,*mahmod31*,*matinc*,*milad_tm*,*nima.latifi*,*pasargad.sys*,*ramintkh*,*ropshop*,*setam*,*sistana*,*tamir2016*,*vhw*,*yp1248*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## aminhabibi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*ali136759595*,*BAGHERI*43*,*emanbatyaneh*,*hamiiid62*,*hanirayan*,*matinc*,*nima.latifi*,*sistana*,*vhw*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## sina.azimi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*aslam0111*,*BAGHERI*43*,*emanbatyaneh*,*hamiiid62*,*hanirayan*,*nima.latifi*,*vhw*

----------


## nima.latifi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*BAGHERI*43*,*hanirayan*

----------


## pikey

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*BAGHERI*43*,*hanirayan*,*matinc*

----------


## hatef1347

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*BAGHERI*43*,*hanirayan*,*javamobira*,*matinc*,*sorush_f*

----------


## emanbatyaneh

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*hanirayan*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## azzaa

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*emanbatyaneh*,*hanirayan*

----------


## tamirclick

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*emanbatyaneh*,*hanirayan*

----------


## a.sadatnia

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*hanirayan*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*hanirayan*

----------


## hanirayan

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## pasargad.sys

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*hanirayan*

----------


## mhmhm

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*hanirayan*

----------


## mhmhm

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## rezmoon

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*hanirayan*

----------


## ali m.g

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*hanirayan*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

